# QuestNet-Inkasso



## Kaelb (23 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und grüße erst mal alle - und natürlich gibt's auch ein Problem; mal ganz kurz in Stichworten:

- Meine Frau hat sich übers das Internet Antivir von Avira gekauft (bereits bezahlt), offensichtlich am 03.07.08
- am 22.08.08 von "CL Inkasso AG", Lindau, Schreiben erhalten, vertreten QuestNet
- ich soll bis 28.09.08 54,00 € an CL Inkasso zahlen, weil ich angeblich Service-Nr. 0900 10 11 333 genutz haben soll. Das ist der Support-Service von Avira GmbH, 88069 Tettnang. Wir haben aber nie den Support von Avira gebraucht bzw. kontaktiert !
-Gegenstandswert 15,92 €, Bearbeitungsgebühr 20,00 €, Zinsen 0,23 €, Inkassokosten 15,00 € + 19% MwSt. 2,85 € = 54,00 €

An wen soll ich nun den Widerspruch schicken ? CL Inkasso, Avira, QuestNet, Telakom ?? Zahlen will ich nämlich nicht, mache ich eigentlich immer nur dann, wenn ich auch irgendwo angerufen habe.
Über einen klugen Ratschlag würde ich mich freuen.

[.....]


----------



## M&M2005 (23 September 2008)

*AW: QuestNet-Inkasso*

fordere ein technisches Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TK-Gesetz und § 16 TK-Kundenschutzordnung.


----------



## Kaelb (23 September 2008)

*AW: QuestNet-Inkasso*

Vielen Dank. :roll:Wo soll ich das einfordern ?


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2008)

*AW: QuestNet-Inkasso*



Kaelb schrieb:


> weil ich angeblich Service-Nr. 0900 10 11 333 genutz haben soll


Hast du keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aus dem du die angewählte Nummer ablesen kannst?



M&M2005 schrieb:


> fordere ein technisches Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TK-Gesetz und § 16 TK-Kundenschutzordnung.


 
 Das Problem mit der 09001011333 habe ich schon öfter erlebt. Nur leider wurde in allen mir bekannten Fällen die Nummer tatsächlich angerufen (gem. nachgereichtem EVN) und vor dem Verbindungsaufbau kommt auch stets sie vorgeschriebene Preisansage.



Kaelb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. :roll:Wo soll ich das einfordern ?


Bei dem, der Geld von dir will.



Kaelb schrieb:


> Zahlen will ich nämlich nicht, mache ich eigentlich immer nur dann, wenn ich auch irgendwo angerufen habe.


Das ist hier das Problem. Irgendwann sollte die Nummer doch schon mal mit der T-Com-Rechnung bezahlt werden. Wenn nun aber was von einer anderen Firma kommt, dann hättest du (oder wer anders) der ursprünglichen rehnung doch widersprechen müssen - _war das so?_


----------



## Kaelb (25 September 2008)

*AW: QuestNet-Inkasso*



> Das ist hier das Problem. Irgendwann sollte die Nummer doch schon mal mit der T-Com-Rechnung bezahlt werden. Wenn nun aber was von einer anderen Firma kommt, dann hättest du (oder wer anders) der ursprünglichen rehnung doch widersprechen müssen - _war das so?_



Nee, erstens habe ich keinen EVN  (bis jetzt, wird sich ändern) und zweitens ist folgendes passiert: Uns fiel auf der letzten Rechnung auf, dass die Telekom über 150 € von uns haben wollte, obwohl wir 'ne Flat von 49,95 € im Vertrag haben >> dort angerufen: "ja, da kann was nicht stimmen" (!), nach Überprüfung durch Telekom: "wir verrechnen das, was zuviel gezahlt wurde", möglicherweise haben sich da einfach rechnungstechnisch Veränderungen ergeben und der angeforderte Betrag von QuestNet wurde durch T-kom nicht gezahlt - ich weiß es nicht. Fakt ist, dass von uns beiden keiner diese 0900er Nr. angerufen hat.
Habe jetzt erst mal Widerspruch bei der Inkassofirma eingelegt und ein Prüfprotokoll angefordert. Rätselhaft, das alles :gruebel:, was soll ich jetzt weiter unternehmen ???


----------

